# Welche Rute empfehlt ihr?



## Piru80 (6. August 2014)

Hallo Gemeinde,
ich bin noch nicht so mit dem ganzen Thema vertraut und durch die riesen Auswahl an verschiedenen Ruten langsam ziemlich verwirrt[emoji53]
Daher möchte ich euch gerne mal Fragen, welche Ruten ihr wofür empfehlt und welches WG sie haben sollten und vllt noch eine Rollenempfelung dazu[emoji16]
Bin dabei mein Schein zu machen, aber wollte gern schon so nach und nach etwas Ausrüstung zusammen kaufen, damit es nich auf einmal zu teuer wird.
Fischrichtung habe ich mich noch nicht festgelegt, aber Hecht und auch Aal finde ich ganz interessant, aber denke mal, das kommt alles erst mit den Erfahrung.
Habe auch die Boardsuche benutzt, aber leider nicht wirklich schlau geworden. Sorry, wenn das Thema schon existiert und ich nochmal damit anfange.
Trotzdem schon mal vielen Dank.

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tino34 (6. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Rute empfehlt ihr?*

Moin, und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier!

Als Einsteiger Hechtrute kann ich dir die Savage Gear Bushwhaker XLNT mit 20-60gr Wurfgewicht empfehlen! Mit der kannst vernünftig Gufis von 10-15cm Fischen. Wurde hier schon oft genannt und ich habe die auch ne weile gefischt. Zur Rolle ne Spro Black Arc! Mit der Rute kannst auch Wobbler und Blinker vernünftig werfen und führen.


----------



## Tino34 (6. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Rute empfehlt ihr?*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=289554

Lies dir zum beispiel mal den hier durch! Denke der Trööt passt!


----------



## LightTackle (6. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Rute empfehlt ihr?*

Moin, 
Weißt du denn schon wo und mit welchen Methoden du deine Fische fangen willst? Und hasst du ne ungefähre Vorstellung wie viel du für die einzelnen Sachen ausgeben möchtest?


----------



## Piru80 (6. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Rute empfehlt ihr?*

@ Tino34 
vielen Dank, der Link war schon mal sehr informativ und hat schon was geholfen.

@ Light Tackle
Von den Methoden her habe ich mich noch nicht festgelegt, also welche Köder, aber ansonsten wird es ehr vom Ufer als vom Boot.Wir haben hier die Lippe und Kanäle in der Nähe.
Wie gesagt, ich bin noch im Anfangsstadium und möchte gern schon nach und nach was anschaffen, damit es dann nicht zu teuer wird.Aber bei den ganzen Angeboten wirst ja nur noch verwirrter[emoji45]
Hatte mir gedacht, für den Anfang 2-3 Ruten für vielleicht zusammen 300-max. 500€.Wenn es günstiger und trotzdem gut wird, sage ich auch nicht nein [emoji6]
Finde das Feedern ja auch ganz interessant,also es wird nicht nur bei Raubfischen bleiben.
Ich möchte halt gern einiges ausprobieren, bevor ich mich festlege und nicht zuviel Geld für den Anfang ausgeben.

Auf jedenfall schon mal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stoney0066 (7. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Rute empfehlt ihr?*

Na wir sollten aber schon wissen ob du mit Naturköder (also totem Köderfisch auf Grund oder an der Pose) angeln willst oder mit Kunstködern. Oder beidem... Sonst können wir dir nix empfehlen...


----------



## LightTackle (7. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Rute empfehlt ihr?*

Da muss ich Stoney0066 leider recht geben... Wenn du nicht weißt wie du deine Fische fangen möchtest ist es kaum möglich dir etwas zu empfehlen da du dann immer extrem starke kompromisse eingehen müsstest.


----------



## Piru80 (7. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Rute empfehlt ihr?*

Okay, da habt ihr wahrscheinlich recht 
Dann wird es wohl ehr auf Kunstköder gehen. Es muss ja dann auch immer erst etwas Zeit aufgebracht werden, um Köfis zu fangen.Und bei kurzen Touren ist es schöner gleich zu starten.

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Michael.S (7. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Rute empfehlt ihr?*

Rute , Quantum Escalade Dropshot , ich habe sie in 2,10 ,mit der kannst du einiges machen ,nicht nur Dropshoten ,ich werfe mit ihr auch leichte Wobbler und das Texas Rig , die Rute hat eine durchgehende Aktion und ist sehr stramm in der Spitze ,also nichts schwabbeliges ,deshalb denke ich man könnte sie auch gut als leichte Grundrute auf Aal verwenden ,giebt es auch in 2,40   http://www.amazon.de/Quantum-Erwachsene-Spinnruten-Mehrfarbig-1676240/dp/B00F4VHRUG/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1407436623&sr=8-7&keywords=quantum+escalade

Rolle Spro Sports Arc ,läuft sehr gut und ist so im mittleren Preisberreich  http://www.amazon.de/Spro-SPRO-Sports-Arc-8100/dp/B007XTPRP4/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1407436333&sr=8-4&keywords=spro+sports+arc


----------



## Guinst (7. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Rute empfehlt ihr?*

Hmm, also bei 300-500 Euro ist einiges möglich ...

Ich würde erstmal 2 Rollen kaufen Spro Passion oder Ryobi Escusima sind wohl die haltbarsten und qualitativ besten in ihrer Preisklasse. Diese Modelle werden immer wieder empfohlen und gefischt.
Eine 3000er Größe bietet sich für den Anfang wohl an, damit kann man die meisten Spinnangeltechniken und auch Grundangeltechniken abdecken. Dank Ersatzspulen kannst du auch sagen wir 1x Geflecht (vielleicht 7-9kg Powerpro) zweimal Mono zum Grundfischen (um die 0.30er) und was dir sonst noch einfällt benutzen.
Sagen wir da bist du mit 150 Euro für Rollen und Schnur dabei.
Dann 1x Spinnrute mit um die 50g Wurfgewicht in 2.70m. Die kann man auch mal zum Grundangeln missbrauchen. Empfehlenswerte Modelle gibts für 60-100 Euro. Im Forum findest du einige Threads um dich ein bißchen zu informieren.  |supergri
Dann eine Grundruten mit um die 80g Wurfgewicht und etwa 3m Länge dazu. Manche mögen da anderer Meinung sein, aber ich denke für den Anfang reichen Ruten bis max 50 Euro dicke aus.
Sind wir also im teuersten Fall bei 300 Euro. Bleibt also noch was für Kleinteile, Kunstköder und ne Stippe ... :m


----------



## mantikor (7. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Rute empfehlt ihr?*

2,70 meter rute zum grundangeln, schon klar, bei so viel fach kenntnis traut sich mancher bestimmt schon nix mehr zu schreiben ^^


----------



## Guinst (7. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Rute empfehlt ihr?*

Sicherlich ist 3.60- 3.90m die allgemein anerkannte 'ideale' Länge für eine Grundrute. Aber für einen Anfänger sind 2.70m vielleicht leichter zu handhaben. Als Notlösung oder für den Anfang kann man damit auf jeden Fall auch Fische fangen und gleichzeitig Spinnangeln, was andersrum nur schwer möglich sein wird.


----------



## RayZero (8. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Rute empfehlt ihr?*

Hallo Piru,

also dann wollen wir mal 

Spinnrute:

Hier kannst du gleich von Anfang an investieren, denn Spinnangeln macht Spaß, ist fängig und man kann am Gewässer sofort loslegen. Du wirst auch beim Ansitzen irgendwann in Versuchung geraten und willst mal ein paar Würfe mit der Spinnrute machen. 

Eine Allroundspinnrute gibt es um ehrlich zu sein nicht. Barsche z.B. machen an einer UL (Ultra Light) Kombo riesen Spaß, Zander befischt man meist mit Gummifischen oder Wobblern mit Ruten von 2,40-3,00m und 10-40 Gramm (je nach gewässer auch 20-60) Wurfgewicht. Mit so einer Rute kann man dann auf der anderen Seite auch auf Hecht gehen, wobei eine reine Hechtrute im Normalfall ein noch höheres Wurfgewicht hat.

Ich würde dir die Savage GearBushwhacker XLNT8' 243cm 15-50g empfehlen. Ist eine Gummifischrute, d.h. Spitzenaktion und recht schnell/hart, aber daran kannst du auch mal nen Wobbler oder Blechköder fischen. 

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...43cm-15-50g--2sec_c783-784-1168_p45504_x2.htm

Als Rolle empfehle und fische ich selber gerne die Spro Blackarc - die größe 830 sollte hier reichen. 

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Spro-BlackArc-830_p55401_x2.htm

Als Schnur eine geflochtene PowerPro mit 7-9Kg Tragkraft.

Da bist du dann etwa bei 160€!

Bei der Ansitzrute würde ich nicht viel Geld investieren. Hier liegt die Rute den ganzen Tag auf dem Rutenständer und den Fischen ist es schei*egal, obs ne Shimano oder sonst was ist. Wichtig: stabil sollte sie sein - toter KöFi auf Grund ... da weiss man nie was kommt. Ich persönlich nehm da meine alten Teleruten mit 3m und 80gr Wurfgewicht, allerdings solltest du dir heute keine Telerute mehr anschaffen. Da bekommst du ne gute Aktion beim Drill nur für relativ viel Geld - eine günstige Steckrute mit 3-3,60m und ca. 80 Gramm Wurfgewicht, dazu ne 4000er Rolle und ne 0,30-0,35er Mono ist hier zu empfehlen. Kann auch ne Karpfenrute sein ...


----------



## Piru80 (9. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Rute empfehlt ihr?*

Danke für eure Empfehlungen. 
Die Blackarc hatte ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst, da sie ein recht guten Eindruck macht und auch preislich noch geht.
Hatte mir auch von Cormoran die Black Master 8PiF als 3000er für 45€ angesehen.
Was meint ihr dazu?
Und als Rute klingt die Bushwhacker nach euren Empfehlungen auch ganz gut.Denke sie wird es werden.

Habt ihr denn noch Empfehlungen, welche Kombos sich dann noch lohnen? Also mit einer Rute am Wasser finde ich etwas dürftig 
Würde nebenbei auch gern noch auf Aal gehen, zumindest ab und zu.
Danke schon mal, ihr habt mir schon sehr geholfen.

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LightTackle (9. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Rute empfehlt ihr?*

Moin 
Also ich finde ne UL-Kombi gerade für den Anfang eigentlich noch sehr geeignet... Denn sein wir mal ehrlich: gerade am Anfang hüpfen die meterfische nicht gerade ins netz und mit ner UL-Kombi hat man auch mit kleinen und mittleren Fischen viel Spaß. Empfehlen würde ich dir da als Rute die G.Loomis SJR 720 IMX Spinnrute und als Rolle ne 1000er Stradic mit ner 0,08-0,06er geflochtenen.


----------



## Taxidermist (9. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Rute empfehlt ihr?*

@Light Tackle, was du da empfiehlst ist ein reines Barschfischen.

Bei einer Erstausrüstung ist eher solides und eben auch angepasstes Allroundgerät gefragt und nicht die leichtest mögliche Variante!
Ich finde deine "trendlastige" Empfehlung voll daneben, zumindest für einen Angeleinsteiger.

Jürgen


----------



## Tino34 (9. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Rute empfehlt ihr?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Bei einer Erstausrüstung ist eher solides und eben auch angepasstes Allroundgerät gefragt und nicht die leichtest mögliche Variante!
> Ich finde deine "trendlastige" Empfehlung voll daneben, zumindest für einen Angeleinsteiger.
> 
> Jürgen



#6

Mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen!


----------



## LightTackle (9. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Rute empfehlt ihr?*

Jedem seine Meinung... Aber ich sehe das ein wenig anders... Wenn man das Geld zur Verfügung hat finde ich es sinnvoll sich zu dem standart auch noch Gerät anzuschaffen welches bei kleinen Fischen einen Riesen Spaß bringt. Persönlich hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man gerade am Anfang viel Erfolge braucht um auch passioniert dabei zu bleiben und das geht nunmal nicht Leichter und mit mehr spass als mit ner UL Kombi auf kleinere Raubfische zu angeln (zumindest wenn man Spinnfischen möchte). Ich selbst hab mir sehr viel Spaß genommen als ich mit dem angeln angefangen habe da ich mit viel zu schwerem Gerät an die Sache rangegangen bin. Ich finde es übrigens auch "voll daneben" das du nur anderer Leute Vorschläge kritisierst ohne selbst etwas konstruktives zum Thema beizutragen. Ich denke Piru80 wird in der Lage sein aus den genannten Vorschlägen das auszusuchen was ihn interessiert, es war nur ein Vorschlag von mir.


----------



## Taxidermist (9. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Rute empfehlt ihr?*



> Ich finde es übrigens auch "voll daneben" das du nur anderer Leute  Vorschläge kritisierst ohne selbst etwas konstruktives zum Thema  beizutragen.


Ich habe schon sehr häufig gerade in diesem Forumsbereich, Tipps gegeben, da aber hier im Thread bereits sinnvolle Gerätetipps gegeben wurden ,habe es mir erspart meinen Senf noch hinzu zu geben!

Was mich aber am meisten an deinem hoch spezialisierten Tipp zum ultraleichten Barschgerät ärgert, ist der häufige Gebrauch des Wortes Spaß! Wobei der Spass ja durchaus einseitig sein wird!
Es hört nämlich auf mit spassig, wenn an solchem Spielzeugangelgerät größere Fische einsteigen, die dann nämlich mit viel Spass, deinerseits natürlich, platt gedrillt werden, b.z.w. einfach abreißen.
Ich bleibe dabei, dein Geräte-Tipp ist für einen Einsteiger wertlos, ja sogar negativ!

Jürgen


----------



## Riesenangler (9. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Rute empfehlt ihr?*

Du scheibst, das dich das Feedern auch interessiert. Dann sei dir hier von mir die Browning Ambitionserie ans Herz gelegt. Ok die Serie ist eben die Einsteigerserie, sie ist eben nicht das Topteil aber Solide und Zuverlässig. Auch wenn sie etwas wabbelig ist, sollte dir das als Einsteiger eher entgegen kommen. Dafür kostet sie nicht die Welt, so das du einen eventuellen Fehlkauf noch am ehesten Verkraften kannst. Diese Einsteigerruten verzeihen dir auch mal einige kräftige Fehler beim Umgang mit dem Gerät, wo dann Highend Teile schon Kapitulieren würden. Auch die Mitchell Universe Feederuten sind für einen relativ schmalen Taler zu haben und voll tauglich. Und auch die sonst recht teure marke Sensas, hat einige sehr gute Modelle für relativ kleines Geld im Angebot. Ebay und andere Plattformen sollten dir da schon gut weiterhelfen können.
Zu den Passenden Rollen, Ich habe ja schon erlesen können das du wahrscheinlich an einem Fluss angeln willst. Daher sollte deine Rolle für das Feedern nicht zu klein ausfallen. eine 40,400,4000er Größe ist das absolute unterste Maß. Eher größer. Ich empfehle jedem die Shimano Baitrunner 6000 DL Ra. Auch wenn man ehrlicherweise sagen muss, das ein Freilauf nicht wirklich nötig ist. Diese Rolle ist schon im Netz ab 65 Euro bis zu 90 Euro zu haben und bietet ein sehr gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Sie ist Robust und hat einen ordentlichen Schnureinzug. Bei mir zum Beispiel fangen mit der 6000er, die 120gramm Körbe, die ich zum teil Fische, an zu surfen, wenn ich damit den Korb einhole. Browning hat auch eine Ambition Feederrolle im Programm, so mit weitwurfspule und so weiter. Leider kann ich dir zu dieser Rolle aber nicht mehr sagen, als das es die eben gibt.
So nun bleibt mir nur noch dir viel Glück und Können bei deiner Prüfung zu wünschen und viel Freude bei deinen ersten Angeltouren.#h


----------



## LightTackle (9. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Rute empfehlt ihr?*

Ich hab jetzt keine Lust hier ne große diskussion los zu treten... Aber nur weil die Wahrscheinlichkeit besteht beim gezielten angeln auf kleine Vertreter der Raubfische auch mal einen großen, nicht gezielt beangelten Fisch zu fangen ist für mich kein Grund nur noch mit Knüppeln ans Wasser zu gehen. Ich plädier hier nicht dafür gezielt große Fische mit zu leichtem Gerät zu fangen, sondern kleine Fische mit dem für sie angemessenen Gerät. Sonst müsste ich ja auch immer mit nem steifen stock und sonst was auf Zander angeln weil da ja vielleicht auch mal irgendwann ein großer Wels das Gummi einsaugen könnte. Aber wie gesagt jeder hat seine Meinung.


----------



## Tino34 (9. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Rute empfehlt ihr?*

Wo hat den hier jemand nen Knüppel empfohlen??? Anfänger suchen immer nach der Eierlegenden Wollmilchsau! Meine erste Rute sollte auxh für alles geeignet sein, Barsch, Zander, hecht und Mefo! Musste mich auch erst dran gewöhnen, dass das nicht geht und funktioniert!!! Mittlerweile habe ich 8 Spinnruten für Hechtangeln und 2 Zanderruten! Deswegen wird hier keiner nen Knüppel empfehlen für einen Anfänger 

Meine Meinung sollte der erste Stecken vernünftig Gummis von 8-12cm werfen und führen können!!! 
Die Erweiterung des Equipments kommt dann von gang alleine, je nach zielfisch!!!

Aber das muss jeder für sich selbst rausfinden und hängt auch immer stark vom Budget ab!


----------



## Riesenangler (9. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Rute empfehlt ihr?*

@ Tino 34:#6#6#6
@ Light Tackle, Es will hier auch keiner mit dir über deine doch recht eingeengte Ansicht diskutieren. Aber es stimmt, du darfst natürlich dein eigene Meinung haben, du must sie hier aber nicht Posten, wenn du andere Ansichten nicht verträgst.


----------



## feederbrassen (9. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Rute empfehlt ihr?*

@Tino 34 hat mit seinem Post den Nagel auf den Kof getroffen. |good:


----------



## Piru80 (10. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Rute empfehlt ihr?*

Hallo,
mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass ich nicht mit einer Rute alles machen kann.Deswegen würde ich mir für den Anfang ja auch gern 2-3 Ruten anschaffen wollen und mehr werden mit Sicherheit irgendwann folgen.
Und ich denke mal, auch, wenn ich kleine Raubfische beangeln möchte, besteht doch immer die reelle Chance das etwas größeres beißt und das sollte die Rute und Schnur vielleicht noch mit machen, ohne das der Hecht o.ä. sich los reißt und mit dem Haken im Maul flüchtet. 
Wie gesagt, ich würde für den Anfang bis max. 500€ inkl. etwas Zubehör ausgeben wollen.Da sind denke mal 2-3 Ruten drin.
Die erste Rute ist ja gefunden, wenn eure Empfehlungen mit der Bushwhacker noch steht.Was meint ihr zu der Rolle von Cormoran? 
Danke für eure Hilfe.
Und bleibt bitte nett und fair zueinander.Diskussion ist gut, wenn es kein Streit wird 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DaBass (11. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Rute empfehlt ihr?*

Hi hallo, 

bin zwar selbst fanatischer Kunstköderangler und vom Tacklewahn besessen - allerdings finde ich deine Idee mit der Feederrute auch sehr gut. So wie es sich anhört sind deine Gewässer ja nicht die reißendsten Ströme und du musst nicht gleich mit Heavy Feedern anfangen. Ich hatte am Anfang auch ne leichte Feederrute als Standard beim Friedfisch fangen dabei - vom Feedern, Posenfischen, Schwimmbrot alles gemacht. Aber genaue Tipps kann ich dir da jetzt keine mehr geben - es ist aber meiner Meinung wichtig sich auch ein wenig mit den friedlichen Fischen zu befassen und die angesprochenen Erfolge kommen hier bestimmt.

Zur Spinnrute wurde eigentlich schon vieles gesagt - Kauf dir lieber jetzt was im mittleren Segment - was auch nicht so teuer ist und schau dann in welche Köderrichtung du dich orientierst. Dann kann man da spezifischer werden


----------



## Guinst (11. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Rute empfehlt ihr?*

Als erste Spinnrute die Bushwhacker steht würd ich sagen. Eine von den 2,43m langen würde ich für den Anfang nehmen. Wahrscheinlich 15-50g.
Die Cormoran Rolle sagt mir nichts, und man hört auch wenig Gutes über Cormoran Rollen.
Ich würde eine Penn Battle/Sargus empfehlen, oder auch die Spro Black Arc, oder eine Ryobi Applause (3000er Größe).
Damit hättest du schonmal sehr gutes Gerät zum Spinnfischen. (ist keine Anfänger Kombo, ist wirklich gutes Gerät) :m


----------



## Piru80 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Rute empfehlt ihr?*

Danke für die Tips. 
Genau, die Spinnrute ist entschieden [emoji16]
Die Cormoran-Rolle habe ich bei Askari entdeckt. Machte auf mich ein recht guten Eindruck für den Preis.Aber ok, ihr habt die Erfahrung. 
Dann denke ich mal, dann wird es wohl die Blackarc werden.Und somit ist die Spinnrute schon mal soweit gefunden.Danke.[emoji106]
Bei der Feederrute wird es wahrscheinlich was bis gute 100gr werden, da mitunter schon etwas kräftigere Strömung in der Lippe herrscht.Es gibt ja auch fertige Combos, aber da machen die Rollen mit ihren wenigen Lagern keinen sehr soliden Eindruck.

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## siloaffe (12. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Rute empfehlt ihr?*

De Anzahl der Lager ist garnicht so entscheidend. 

Ich hab Rollen mir 3 lagern die laufen top und ene mit 9 die läuft wie ne Kaffeemühle. 

Entscheidend sind Hochwertige Lager an der richtgen Stelle.....


----------



## Piru80 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Rute empfehlt ihr?*



siloaffe schrieb:


> De Anzahl der Lager ist garnicht so entscheidend.
> 
> Ich hab Rollen mir 3 lagern die laufen top und ene mit 9 die läuft wie ne Kaffeemühle.
> 
> Entscheidend sind Hochwertige Lager an der richtgen Stelle.....



Aber woran erkenne ich dann die hochwertigen Rollen bzw. Lager, wenn die Anzahl der Lager anscheinend egal ist?

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## feederbrassen (12. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Rute empfehlt ihr?*



Piru80 schrieb:


> Aber woran erkenne ich dann die hochwertigen Rollen bzw. Lager, wenn die Anzahl der Lager anscheinend egal ist?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk



Das oder die wichtigsten Lager sitzen im Getriebe auf der Achse zum Getriebe.
Sollte spielfrei sein.
Kontrolle,Spule abnehmen und versuchen die Achse zu bewegen .
Nicht ziehen oder drücken ,sondern seitlich versuchen ob bewegung drin ist.

Wenn ich jetzt von meinen Rollen ausgehe ,die haben alle 3 oder 4 Lager ,je nach Grösse.
Ein Gehäuse aus Metall oder Carbon.
Selbst die kleinen Matchrollen.
Alles Shimanos  und laufen jetzt gute 20 + Jahre

Ausnahme Fehlkauf : Balzer Zammataro 9600.#q


----------

